# DIY Free-For-All - 150+ DIYs - Open Gates! See post for times and dodo code



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

*Welcome to the Furrton DIY Free-For-All Event Sat 3/20*
*I will be opening the gates for an hour at a time every even hour of the day GMT/EDT...*
​*Thank you guys for coming!! Next date TBA*​
I've been saving up for this since March of 2020! XD
*DIYs to make furniture, accessories, shell, gold, armor, fruit, flower, bamboo, and more. Take anything you can learn/use!


Recipes are between the two rivers in middle of island:*














*YOU CAN PAY WHAT YOU WANT --*
if you would like, you may leave a donation in the *enclosed area on the LEFT* of airport where I'm sitting in stagehand garb!
*TBT, Wishlist, Art, other DIYs, bells or NMT*


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi! I would love to come to your event  I can't use the dodo code above though...


----------



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

Hey!! I will open back up in 30 minutes. I have to give my Switch some time to cool down. I will put up a new dodo code then!! The dodo code you see should be either XXXXX or up to date. Or you tried to travel close to the hour and it was closed. I have alarms set on my phone now to make sure we stay on schedule! XD


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 17, 2021)

Furrton said:


> Hey!! I will open back up in 30 minutes. I have to give my Switch some time to cool down. I will put up a new dodo code then!!
> Edit: system went to sleep earlier. I will be more vigilant. -_-


Got it! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

*Open for the 4pm GMT/12pm EDT session!!*
Thank you Nezumi for visiting earlier -- please come back. I am sorry I got disconnected. -_-

I will be chaperoning my Switch while the island is open. I think there are so many patterns that it might have overheated XD


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 17, 2021)

Furrton said:


> *Open for the 4pm GMT/12pm EDT session!!*
> Thank you Nezumi for visiting earlier -- please come back. I am sorry I got disconnected. -_-
> 
> I will be chaperoning my Switch while the island is open. I think there are so many patterns that it might have overheated XD


Thank you! I’ll be back with my sub character いわかみ (Iwakami) see you soon!


----------



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

Anyone who is new -- don't be scared, come on down. 
I have so many DIYs they're coming out my nose! Alt characters? Bring em. I wish I could target new players -- will try tonight.


----------



## G-bot (Mar 17, 2021)

Got dc’d but I’m back.


----------



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks guys! We had a few people show up for the 4pm GMT/12pm EDT one so I will be back for the next round in about an hour!! This is so cool. I love seeing the outfits XD

EDIT: Okay we are back open now 1:53 EDT


----------



## Lycheee (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello! I'll be heading over


----------



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok closing up 3pm EDT! I will be open again in an hour!! Thanks Lychee that was fun, hope you found some good stuff!

There's still shell, bamboo, cardboard, gold, fruit, flower stuff!

EDIT: Back open!


----------



## vixened (Mar 17, 2021)

are you still open?


----------



## Masenkochick (Mar 17, 2021)

May I come?


----------



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

Sure!! come on down! Just updated dodo code.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 17, 2021)

Can I come too?


----------



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

sure! no one here yet!


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 17, 2021)

Furrton said:


> sure! no one here yet!


Thanks for letting me visit! Got a few new diys so thats great!  really kind of you

And such a cozy island!


----------



## Furrton (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you so much everyone who has visited!!!  We had at least 5 people show up today which was awesome. I hope you guys got at least a few new DIYs.

I will open back up Saturday at similar times and try to pick another day for evening times. This was so fun XD I can't wait for my town to be walkable again too. I could actually shoot down a balloon after Yuta left so that was great.


----------



## Furrton (Mar 20, 2021)

Getting ready to open gates at 10am EDT (east coast USA time)! Get ready for another round! XD I will post dodo code at 10am.

EDIT: Open!!! 9:52am EDT
EDIT 2: No visitors -- will be open again 12pm EDT and update dodo code. Just come on over.


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Mar 20, 2021)

Furrton said:


> Getting ready to open gates at 10am EDT (east coast USA time)! Get ready for another round! XD I will post dodo code at 10am.
> 
> EDIT: Open!!! 9:52am EDT
> EDIT 2: No visitors -- will be open again 12pm EDT and update dodo code. Just come on over.


Would love to come when your open again!


----------



## Furrton (Mar 20, 2021)

Open for 12pm!!! Come on down Kat!!

ETA: i won't be answering private messages so just post here if you want to announce your arrival. or just input dodo code (need to be a member htat's all)


----------



## Gigz (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, I'd like come over


----------



## Furrton (Mar 20, 2021)

If anyone wants to set up another time to stop by please let me know! Opened at 2pm so I will be here for a while and will stay on as long as you need to shop around!

Edit: Closed back up until further notice! Thanks for visiting, everyone!


----------

